# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  درجات جدید کاربران

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام.

از این پس بر اساس تعداد درجات کاربران به آنها ستاره هایی اعطا میشود که در زیر نام شان در پست ها و تاپیک ها نمایش داده میشود.

ترتیب درجات و تعداد پستها بصورت زیر است:


موفق باشید.

----------

